# Euro Camp and Ferries



## Lockup (21 Apr 2020)

Hi,
Eurocamp (going to france) have pushed out the dates where they take the final payment to mid may. The ferry company that I have given few hundred to book are still due to take outstanding balance payment next week, no mention of changing this date. its brittany ferries. Not sure what the deal is with other companies or if anyone has more updates on brittany ferries or eurocamps plans.


----------



## Lockup (22 Apr 2020)

looks like the brittany ferries number (cork one) has been suspended and a voice message that they are dealing with current bookings. I just want to know if like eurocamp they will defer the balance payment due next week.


----------



## RedOnion (22 Apr 2020)

If you change the subject to reflect that your question is actually about Brittany Ferries, you might catch someone's attention.
They are aiming to respond to emails within 72 hours.
Personally, I've written off foreign travel this year, and cancelled my ferry booking.


----------



## Lockup (23 Apr 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Personally, I've written off foreign travel this year, and cancelled my ferry booking.


did you loose your deposit?


----------

